# Two Phals



## Marco (May 13, 2015)

Two Phals blooming. Can't claim it under my care as they came from big leaf with in flower/spike. Thanks Peter!


Yaphon Perfume - I'm a stickler for phal species but i could not resist this one once I saw the photos. Flowers were as pictures on Big Leaf




Yaphon Perfume




Violacea




Violacea




Will be transplanting these to SH pots. Some flowers may fall. However i hope the spikes don't dry out.

Opps i posted this in the wrong section. Admin please feel free to move to photos section at your leisure.

Thanks for looking


----------



## Linus_Cello (May 13, 2015)

I thought phals didn't do well s/h?


----------



## Marco (May 13, 2015)

Linus_Cello said:


> I thought phals didn't do well s/h?



Linus - I've grown phals in SH several years ago with success. See following links for phals i bloomed in SH. From my experience leaves grow like they are on steroids.

http://www.slippertalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=5293

http://www.slippertalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=3344

http://www.slippertalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=689

I loved that javanica. I would like another one at one point.......I will get another one at one point...i really miss that javanica

From what i recall there is tons of data on the forum about SH particularly for phals. I didn't have the same success with neos and paphs in sh though.


----------



## abax (May 13, 2015)

I'd love to see a photo of the violacea when it opens
completely. I enjoy Mr. Lin's fragrant Phals. so much.
Is the Yaphon Perfume a citrusy fragrance???


----------



## bigleaf (May 14, 2015)

Thank you Marco!


----------



## rbedard (May 14, 2015)

Yaphon Perfume = Cute.


----------



## Gilda (May 14, 2015)

Filling up that space !! Good choices !:clap:


----------



## Marco (May 14, 2015)

Gilda said:


> Filling up that space !! Good choices !:clap:



I got scolded yesterday. But to ease the damage I did ask Maria which two phals she liked the best and it was these two. I gotta pick my battles that's for sure.



bigleaf said:


> Thank you Marco!



No thank you Peter. I never have any complaints ordering from your website ,great plants and good value. I was seriously considering the stuartiana nobilis for the price it's unbelievable. But it would grow to big for my space.


----------



## Linus_Cello (May 14, 2015)

Marco said:


> Linus - I've grown phals in SH several years ago with success. See following links for phals i bloomed in SH. From my experience leaves grow like they are on steroids.
> 
> http://www.slippertalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=5293
> 
> ...



Thanks. Maybe I'll try my phals in s/h


----------



## Marco (May 14, 2015)

Linus_Cello said:


> Thanks. Maybe I'll try my phals in s/h



I think its worth a try on one test plant. very low maintenance. you just have to make sure the pot dries out before you water again. the danger with that though is you can't have it dry for too long. especially if its hot out.


----------



## Linus_Cello (May 14, 2015)

I do s/h for my phrags and they love it. 
I thought that was the advantage of s/h that you can't overwater.


----------



## Marco (May 14, 2015)

Linus_Cello said:


> I do s/h for my phrags and they love it.
> I thought that was the advantage of s/h that you can't overwater.



yup you can't over water! thats the beauty of SH. but my phals did well when i let it totally dry out before watering again. I just got nervous when it gets hot in the summer when I'm not home because don't want them to sit without any water for to long. They will get the same exact treatment in our new home 

Here's some links to previous threads :

http://www.slippertalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=2759&highlight=semi-hydro

http://www.slippertalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=2051&highlight=semi-hydro

http://www.slippertalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=2981&highlight=semi-hydro


----------

